# Dish Network HD Local cities... so far UPDATED 7/7/06



## Richard King

Launched cities in Red with link to press release and discussion thread. Planned cities in Black as per news at CES Show.

*UPDATED: 7/7/06 *

*________________________________________________*

*LAUNCHED CITIES*

Albuquerque
Atlanta
Boston
Chicago
Dallas
Denver
Detroit
Houston
Kansas City
Los Angeles
Miami
Minneapolis
Nashville
New York
Philadelphia
Phoenix
Portland
Sacramento
Salt Lake City
Seattle
San Antonio
San Diego
San Francisco
Spokane
St Louis
Washington DC

*________________________________________________*

*PROJECTED LAUNCHES*

Austin
Baltimore
Buffalo
Burlington
Charlotte
Cincinnati
Cleveland
Greenville
Indianapolis
Jacksonville
Louisville
Memphis
Milwaukee
New Orleans
Norfolk
Oklahoma City
Orlando
Pittsburgh
Providence
Raleigh
Springfield
Tulsa


----------

